# Is it okay to take probiotics, candida anti-fungal capsules, & one a day vitamins together?



## Hopeless94 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to the site & was wondering if it was safe to take probiotics, candida capsules, & vitamins together? I heard probiotics & candida meds were okay together but not sure if vitamins are okay to add to the mix.

My main symptoms are hot feeling around anus, especially when around people. Having the feeling that my anus is leaking something. Wet feeling. Sour smell from anus that occurs hours afters after a shower. Incomplete evacuation. Very soft messy stool. A Small hole Type indention where I once had a fissure/fistula.


----------

